# Clearing Screen on Login Banner



## Allan (Mar 16, 2020)

I have a MOTD file that has the escape codes to clear the screen as the first line.  The idea is that the user is presented with a clean screen and my MOTD. 


```
^[[2J^[[;H
This is the message of the day...
Blah, blah, blah.
```

It works as expected.  Now, I want to do the same thing with the banner file (as configured in sshd).  The problem is, it doesn't clear the screen, instead it prints out the escape sequence as the octet value:


```
\033[2J\033[;H
Banner message follows
Blah, Blah, Blah

Password for someuser@foo.bar:
```

How can I get the banner to clear the screen before displaying the login message?


----------

